# Theft - Boulder, CO



## crazylemurboy (Dec 12, 2011)

Hello all,

A few days ago my girlfriend and I had all of our touring gear stolen from our campsite while we were away. The only things the thieves did not get were our touring bikes and 1 pannier we were using as a day bag at the time. This happened near Boulder, CO in Roosevelt National Forest. If anyone in the Front Range area of Colorado sees red and white ortileb bags for sale please let me know.

Stolen items include:
goal zero solar panels
goal zero speakers
ozark trails down sleeping bags x2 (teal/black)
custom hammocks x 2 (one pink, one green)
custom hammock bugnets x2
3 ortlieb classic backrollers (2 red, 1 white)
2 ortlieb classic frontrollers (2 red)
MSR pocket rocket knockoff stove in an orange box
5 gallon sunshower bag
custom 10x14' Tyvek tarp
100' of accessory cord
titanium spork
columbia waterproof jacket
sawyer squeeze water filter
misc personal items, camping items, food, etc

The bikes are fine, only the gear was looted. Trip is over, flying back to FL I've had the call of shame, the ride of shame, but never the fly of shame.


----------



## rallyrcr (May 5, 2010)

Wow that bites. I've worried about this happening over the years but never had it actually happen. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## crossracer (Jun 27, 2004)

Yes I'm very sorry . That sucks big time. Will your homeowners maybe cover some of it? 

Bill


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

People are disappointing.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Sucks!

Ortlieb makes some simple cable locks for their bags, may not have protected the contents but might have saved the bags.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry for your loss! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

Terrible! I've heard of a few similar stories near me, where climbers have had bags stolen that they'd hidden away.


----------



## schnauzers (Oct 3, 2005)

crazylemurboy said:


> Hello all,
> 
> A few days ago my girlfriend and I had all of our touring gear stolen from our campsite while we were away. The only things the thieves did not get were our touring bikes and 1 pannier we were using as a day bag at the time. This happened near Boulder, CO in Roosevelt National Forest. If anyone in the Front Range area of Colorado sees red and white ortileb bags for sale please let me know.
> 
> ...


Hi Crazy. I am very sorry about your experience. I am a volunteer mountain bike patroller and frequently patrol areas in the Roosevelt USFS. Would you be able to tell me the exact location of the theft, so that I can report it to our land managers? I know there are some issues with theft around the Ward / Nederland, CO area, particularly the West Magnolia recreation area.

Please understand that the actions of a few miscreants, do not speak for the rest of Colorado. We'd love to have you come back and enjoy the area safely and securely.

Also, you should call the local consignment shops and see if the equipment made it's way there:

Boulder Sports Recycler
4949 N. Broadway #113
Boulder, CO 80304
303.786.9940

Wilderness Exchange Unlimited
2401 14th St. Suite 100
Denver, CO 80202
(303) 964-0708


----------



## crazylemurboy (Dec 12, 2011)

This was on the OHV trail 3.7 miles west on Lefthand Canyon (near the intersection of Lee Hill Rd) we were in a shooting closure area


----------



## schnauzers (Oct 3, 2005)

crazylemurboy said:


> This was on the OHV trail 3.7 miles west on Lefthand Canyon (near the intersection of Lee Hill Rd) we were in a shooting closure area


Thanks. I'll let them know.


----------



## schnauzers (Oct 3, 2005)

crazylemurboy said:


> This was on the OHV trail 3.7 miles west on Lefthand Canyon (near the intersection of Lee Hill Rd) we were in a shooting closure area


Got a message back from my local contact with a quick question

Did you report the theft to the Boulder County Sheriff? They would be responsible for law enforcement on the USFS land in that area.


----------



## crazylemurboy (Dec 12, 2011)

I reported it with Boulder county PD


----------

